

[Linux] Tile windows conveniently without using a tiling window manager - programmer_dude
https://github.com/SDX2000/tile_active_window

======
programmer_dude
I welcome your comments on the tool as well as the python code. It will help
me improve both the tool as well as my programming skills in python.

Please note I have tested this only on xfce4 on ubuntu. However I think it
will work on other Linuxen too.

